

Error Code 451: an HTTP error for censorship - daave
http://boingboing.net/2012/06/13/error-code-451-an-http-error.html

======
daave
Direct link to the RFC: [https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-tbray-http-legally-
restric...](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-tbray-http-legally-restricted-
status-00)

